# Meriwether QDM Club looking for members



## DBHunter (Apr 9, 2007)

We need several members for our QDM club on 3,450 Acres (about 5.5 square miles) near Manchester.  The property is one rectangular piece, near the Flint River. Dues are $950, which includes spouse and kids through high school.  Approximately 40 foodplots throughout the property. Membership is year round with turkeys and small game included.  We also have some wild hogs.

Bucks must have a 15 inch outside spread or a fine of $150 applies.   We limit membership to about 40 to maintain a ratio of about 80 acres per hunter.  There is also a $100 camper fee if it is left on the property year round.

The 10 pt buck shown at the bottom and one of the weekly Truck Buck winners came off the property this year.  Some of the bucks from previous years are shown also. We average about 10-12 bucks and around 40 does per year.


----------



## wvhunter (Apr 9, 2007)

*Club*

I sent you a P/M


----------



## fredw (Apr 9, 2007)

Is this the Devil's Backbone club/area?


----------



## DBHunter (Apr 9, 2007)

Yep, that's what the DB in DB hunter stands for.

Jim Faulkner


----------



## quality hunter (Apr 9, 2007)

*Club Info*

I would like more info. Is this a pin in system where you can hunt anywhere you want too? What is your buck to doe ratio? Any additonal info would be greatly appreaciated.


----------



## COONDOG1717 (Apr 9, 2007)

would like more info on club rules # of members


----------



## groundhawg (Apr 9, 2007)

quality hunter said:


> I would like more info. Is this a pin in system where you can hunt anywhere you want too? What is your buck to doe ratio? Any additonal info would be greatly appreaciated.




I would like more information also. These questions and number of members.

Thanks.


----------



## DBHunter (Apr 9, 2007)

*More Info*

We limit membership to 40 to maintain a ration of about 80 acres per members.  You can hunt anywhere you like, no private areas.  Pin board systems don't work well for us as there are several entry point to the property.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 9, 2007)

Do yall allow any coon hunting?


----------



## DBHunter (Apr 9, 2007)

*Coon Hunting*

Yes, actually there are several guys who do a good bit of coon hunting.  We do try to discourage some of it during the rut.  Whenever you put camera on feeder, you see a lot of coons.


----------



## Pat McDowell (Apr 9, 2007)

Is there power and water for camping? How do you know who's where without a pin system?


----------



## DBHunter (Apr 9, 2007)

No power or water.  Most guys use deep cycle batteries.  We do have a separate camping area for those who want to use generators.

With this much room, that has not been a problem.


----------



## deerbandit (Apr 11, 2007)

Is this all leased land or is it all private land or mix of both? Also how long has the club been around? Also if it is timber land do you have a long term lease so the club will be around for awhile?


----------



## DBHunter (Apr 11, 2007)

*Club History*

It's private land, but the timber company has a 99 year lease to grow trees.  That lease has about 40 years to go. 

We have hunted here since 1988 and started the QDM program in 1994.  It's hard to predict the future, but we have a resonable expectation to be there for a while to come.


----------



## davidhelmly (Apr 12, 2007)

*Trail Cam Pics From Devil's Backbone*

I hunted the Devil's Backbone club last year and got pictures of several quality bucks before season and also during. I am an archery only guy and could never get on a good buck there but I know they exist from my pics. You won't find a nicer guy than Jim Faulkner that runs this club. He works hard at this club and has all the pieces in place to grow some great deer. The camping area is setup very well even though there is no power. I spent many a comfortable weekend down there. If you are looking for a gun club give Jim a shout and take a look at this place. Here are a few pics from last year.









































I have tons of pics from there if anyone wants to see more just pm me you email address.


----------



## tom turkey 2x2 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Turkey's*

How is the turkey population on this club and  does  most members turkey hunt?


----------



## DBHunter (Apr 12, 2007)

*Turkeys*

Whenever we plant foodplots it seems that we have way too many turkeys.  The 10 or 11 members who seriously hunt turkeys have taken 8 or so this year, the best one by a member's wife.  During deer season you often see flocks with 30 or more birds.


----------



## DoubleRR (Apr 12, 2007)

*Devil's Backbone*

I belonged and bowhunted Devil's Backbone last year. Everything that Jim and David have said about this club is true. I am another one of those bow only guys. I bowhunted this club allot and I don't think I ever saw more that 12 or 15 guys down there at one time. There was never a time that I felt like I didn't have a place to hunt that would be crowded by other members. The club has a very good road system and it also has allot of hardwood bottoms and thick pines for bedding areas. Be ready to hunt some Mountainous areas. I would still be hunting there if we didn't have the lucky oppurtunity to lease some prime Meriwether ground for a "Bow Only" lease.....feel free to PM me if you have any questions about Devil's Backbone....(Don't read this Jim)....you won't find a better guy to deal with in a hunting lease than Jim Faulkner.....

Rocky Reimer
Peachtree City


----------



## GADave (Apr 15, 2007)

Bump for our club.  I've been a member for 7 years.  Finding good places to hunt is not a problem and, for new members, the "first come first serve" rule is a great one.  Have been in clubs with assigned spots and new members usually got last choice.

The members here are generally friendly, considerate and hunt together well.  In 7 years of hunting I've only been walked in on twice and have walked in on others 3 times.  Wave - Nod & leave has been the rule.

Although I've had shots at plenty of club-legal deer over the years, I've only killed two bucks in my 7 years (pretty selective).  First was in 2003 I think - with my rifle, shot a mainframe 9pt. grossed 146 & netted  135... if only he had a matching g4 on his right antler .  He's in the pictures Jim included, it's the full-shoulder mount right under the antlers mounted on a wooden plaque.

This year I killed a 7.5 year old gnarly mainframe 10 with 13 scorable points 20+ inches wide.  Killed it with my bow in Sept. grossed  128+ - netted 119+.  This deer won the northern zone for week 2 of truck buck and is not the best buck killed on our lease last year, it just won the week because it was a bow kill, early in the season.  Picture is below...






For a mature hunter looking for a chance at some really fine bucks, this is a great place to hunt.  Feel free to PM me with any questions.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## alanramc (Apr 16, 2007)

Ihope theres better looking members than this guy!!!!                       hey dave.


----------



## GADave (Apr 16, 2007)

alanramc said:


> Ihope theres better looking members than this guy!!!!                       hey dave.



You know there are better lookin' members down there Alan.  I thought I was pretty spiffed up for that picture...  The deer is better to look at than I am though.


----------



## DoubleRR (Apr 17, 2007)

*Handsome Deer......*

Hey Dave....how about a smile.....sitting behind a bow killed deer like that should put a smile on a guys face.....maybe to much celebration


----------



## GADave (Apr 17, 2007)

DoubleRR said:


> Hey Dave....how about a smile.....sitting behind a bow killed deer like that should put a smile on a guys face.....maybe to much celebration




What are ya talkin' about Rocky?  I am smiling in that picture!   Pic was taken the next morning at the cooler so I may have been suffering from the consequences of celebrating.

Dave


----------



## EON (Apr 17, 2007)

pm sent, look forward to speaking with you guys.


----------



## quality hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Why did yall have so much turnover this year. It seems like everyone has there own spots  without a pin system if they have been a member there and all the good spots are gone.


----------



## DoubleRR (Apr 17, 2007)

*DB.....*

(Like I said in my above post)....David and I are avid bowhunters and we were not looking to leave...we had the good fortune to be offered 1000 acres of Meriwether county for our own bow only lease.....it is much to good land to pass up.....I can't speak for the other guys that are leaving but if something would happen to our bow lease I would try and get back into Devil's Backbone immedialtely.....got any questions...call me....(770)780-8916

Rocky Reimer
Peachtree City Georgia


----------



## GADave (Apr 17, 2007)

quality hunter said:


> Why did yall have so much turnover this year. It seems like everyone has there own spots  without a pin system if they have been a member there and all the good spots are gone.



Don't know that we had "so much" turnover this year.  With 40 members there are always a few who leave... move away, jobs, health, lots of things.

The no pin board system works great.  I usually camp and just ask everyone where they're going.  Noone has their "own spot", period.  If you're the first one to get to a spot in the morning... that's where you hunt... wether you've been a member for 20 years or six months.  If I go out in a morning and see a 4-wheeler or truck sitting at a particular spot, I go elsewhere.  3400 acres is a lot of property.

We all talk though, so usually when I go out I know where others are gonna be.  Folks are considerate and I've only ever known of 1 instance (about 3 years ago I think) where members got in a ****in' contest over a spot.  In that case Jim Falukner stepped in and enforced the first come first served rule.  Problem solved.


----------



## DBHunter (Apr 18, 2007)

*Openings Filled*

I want to thank everyone who responded to this posting.  I have some guys coming this weekend who will likely fill the last openings we have for this year.  If you would like to email me at jimfaulkner1@alltel.net I would be glad to keep you in mind for next season.

Thanks also to David and Rocky for posting some of their trail pictures.


----------



## bucktrucker (Jun 3, 2007)

HAve you filled all spots ? Please let me know Thanks


----------

